# Not sure if l can bothered trying doing a 3rd cycle?



## Meg&Jack (Nov 16, 2021)

Cycle 1 and cycle 2 got us nowhere, we have no embryos in the freezer. We are theoretically meant to be found a 3rd / final cycle imminently but lm having big doubts for lots of reasons:

1) can’t face yet more disappointment
2) reluctant to spend yet more money but clear it’s highly unlikely to happen naturally 
3) l don’t see why l need to do this, it sounds childish but none of friends have had to and why should l have to deal with the side effects e.g. the 2 stone weight gain from cycle 1. My partners emotional support has been somewhat variable shall we say but claims he wants to do it 
4) l don’t want to make more sacrifices -which l will have to whether it works or not. The last nearly 4 years of trying have tied us down and limited us. It’s been very frustrating for me


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi

Its totally soul destroying at times isn't it.
I also hit rock bottom over the years, many times I was in the depth of despair..
I kept going cause I wanted to be a mum so badly.

Sadly most people don't know the agony , stress and dissapointment this journey inevitably brings.
I still, even on the other side find 'fertile'people very hard to accept.
I finally had my son after an almost 10 year journey. 

If you can find the strength, do keep going. Xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am sorry to know your story. It's up to you what you' ll decide, just be totally honest with yourself. Some friends of mine decided to be child-free after 2 failed IVFs, while others had 7 IVFs to get a baby. Good luck on your journey.


----------



## Sammy_mc85 (Nov 21, 2021)

Meg&Jack said:


> Cycle 1 and cycle 2 got us nowhere, we have no embryos in the freezer. We are theoretically meant to be found a 3rd / final cycle imminently but lm having big doubts for lots of reasons:
> 
> 1) can’t face yet more disappointment
> 2) reluctant to spend yet more money but clear it’s highly unlikely to happen naturally
> ...


Hi, 
I just come across your post and completely understand your frustration and upset. This sounds like a similar situation to me, I’ve had 2 failed fresh cycles 2nd one ended in CP. but both times nothing left to freeze, it really is soul destroying on top of that expensive .
I was about to give up but we went for a 3rd cycle, thinking we’d never get to blast stage or anything to freeze. To our surprise we did. I’m currently in the 2ww however but we managed to get a 5ab transfer and 5AA top quality to freeze. I never thought it was possible. Only difference I made was taking the Ivf plus package meds with Zita West. 
i really do understand and it’s so disheartening and it really does control your life. I’ve lost who jam as a person but don’t give up. There’s still hope x


----------

